# Anyone familiar with Old Southern Kennels in Tupelo MS?



## Bridger2014 (Jul 3, 2014)

Any advice or feedback on this kennel would be most appreciated...oldsouthernkennels.com

I met the owner/breeder today and a young puppy that I am interested in. She is a few months old, very sweet and warmed up to me very quickly. Her parents are Havana and Batu and more info about them and pedigree info can be found by clicking the link on the homepage. 

If anyone on the board has a puppy from this kennel and can give me some feedback, I would really appreciate it. This is my first GSD and I want to make a wise decision. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

They seem to be breeders that buy dogs from Europe to breed. They do not show or train their own dogs.


----------



## Bridger2014 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi Andaka,

Thanks for taking a look at the webpage, I appreciate any feedback that you and other more experienced members on this forum have. The website may be a bit misleading or perhaps the way I posed the question was. Both the Dame and Sire are located in Mississippi, but I do believe they are both imports. The owner of the Sire is a retired K9 officer with 25 years experience training dogs and continues to train for police agencies. 

They only have a couple litters a year and he held back 2 females from a litter that was born in March. I met the one female he is willing to sell and will go back and talk with him more today. I spent a few minutes with her and she seems very social and confident for a younger dog, they have also began doing some training with her (basic commands). 

Based on the little bit that you saw on the site, what are your thoughts on the pedigree? Thanks again for your response.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Bridger2014 said:


> Hi Andaka,
> 
> Thanks for taking a look at the webpage, I appreciate any feedback that you and other more experienced members on this forum have. The website may be a bit misleading or perhaps the way I posed the question was. Both the Dame and Sire are located in Mississippi, but I do believe they are both imports. The owner of the Sire is a retired K9 officer with 25 years experience training dogs and continues to train for police agencies.
> 
> ...


Still not someone I would buy from. If I had a penny for every time a police k9 officer thought they knew anything and everything about dogs, training, pedigrees, and breeding, because they worked a k9...well I'd be wealthy. lol

Don't fall for the "it's an import therefore it's amazing" line. I also agree with andaka. Good luck.


----------



## Pioneer53 (May 5, 2006)

Sent you a PM.


----------

